# I've got Routan coilovers and you don't !! :p



## Peanut (Nov 8, 2001)

Well, they're really for my 2015 Grand Caravan, but that's merely badging, and I'm an old Vortexer so thought I'd share. They took me a long time to finish, but that's not the fault of the suspension, I got too busy with life.

The fronts are complete and waiting: 










The rear shocks are being shortened and re-valved at Truechoice in OH. We are apparently in the busy (race) season as it's been a while since they went there. Rear springs and adjusters (not showing isolators for top of spring and bottom of threaded perch): 










Well see how valving and spring rates do when the rears come back to me. It was all calculated but real life is more accurate than Excel.


----------



## SharkGuitar (May 20, 2018)

I want to see and hear the results when you put them on the vehicle?

Looks like a fun project.


----------

